# Black vanes and black nocks



## micedray (Jan 4, 2004)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Only for a TOUGH MAN shoot.:wink:


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

I love em. I don't want anybody to know where I hit.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

micedray said:


> What are your thoughts?


Nothing wrong with it. I use to use them not as a deterrent but as a tool to stop from peeking in the shot.


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

don't see a problem with them


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

here will go again this subject has been beat to death.I could care less what color vanes the next guy wants to shoot.


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

*ttt*

I use them, but I like black my bow is black my hip quiver is black I just like black..


----------



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

*Shoot*

Shoot what a man or woman should shoot


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 9, 2008)

Dead Horse!!! Shoot what you want!


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

I like it, I hate seeing my arrow fly through the air.


----------



## passinthru82 (May 8, 2010)

i'm new to 3D but thats the combo i shoot. i got tired of people trying to break my arrows. i started out shooting my hunting arrows with bright yellow fusions and got about 50 bucks worth of arrows broke the first few shoots. seems like black makes sense. :wink:


----------



## MartinAA (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm there for me not you


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

*black nocks*

I don't see anything wrong with it you are supposed to shoot your own game. If I shoot a 5 with bright nocks and vanes are you going to arrow chase it.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

I used to shoot bright vanes, wraps and nocks. The guy I shot with would complain cause everytime i made a bad shot it seemed lik he would hit right next to me. He said that it was so bright that drew him to it. So now i shoot all black and dont care if anyone can see it or not.


----------



## SecretAgnt (Aug 4, 2009)

I do it for the same reason bhtr3d ( Tim ) does it. Stops me from peeking.


----------



## AZELKHUNTER1992 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Throw in a white vane*

I shoot all black with one white vane. It's lucky!:wink2:


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

fullcontact said:


> Dead Horse!!! Shoot what you want!


I agree but this is my thoughts on it.
IF you can't find the 12 ring with out someone shooting it with a bright fletching go back to the novice class.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

sc4x4truck said:


> I agree but this is my thoughts on it.
> IF you can't find the 12 ring with out someone shooting it with a bright fletching go back to the novice class.


agreed!!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I tried it for a while cause I didn't want to see my arrows fly. Thought it would help me. It didn't, and I couldn't see where my own darn arrows were after the shot, so no more.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

STEALTHY!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE THE BLACKED OUT ARROWS!!!! Dont get in the 12 ring and I wont break your black knocks off!!!!!!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Does not bother me. Shoot what you like.


A lot of people do not like them because they have to follow the guy that shoots them and they have nothing to aim for. I say tough because he did not have anything to aim for when he shot first (except for the target).


All black does make it harder to find if you miss though.


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

black nocks? no problem. its the guys that shoot lumanocks that i have issues with


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

peter rogers said:


> black nocks? no problem. its the guys that shoot lumanocks that i have issues with


Now why, on this green earth, would someone shoot a lumenock at a 3D shoot?! anyways, who cares what color vanes and nocks you shoot. When I started shooting competitions, I did get odd looks for the fact that I shot obscenely bright wraps and fletching, I had all my arrows done that way. I shoot monthly at Fort Huachuca, and have a tendency to lose arrows A LOT, so I figured the brighter they were, the easier they were to find. Since the first one though, I revamped my arrows and now shoot blue and purple vanes on a onestringer purple heart wrap. Makes me look more like a serious 3D shooter, I think


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

micedray said:


> What are your thoughts?


There are far more important things in life to worry about than this.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

My thoughts?
-Some guys use them to keep you from aiming off your arrows.
-Some guys use them to get in their competitors head.
-Some guys use them because the like the colors.
-Some guys use them because they do not want to see them in flight.
-If you are worried about what the other guys are shooting your head is not in the game.

Shoot what you want, it really does not matter to me. If you want to guarantee I will not break your nocks, shoot something I can see..........I can't hit what I can see most of the time, but if I can't see it I just might slip up and nail it.

Personally, I would much rather have someone shooting blackout arrows instead of lumenocks in my group. If you shoot with a lens and there is a lumenock in a dark target, your scope just shows a bright red blob, with nowhere on the animal to aim.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm setting up some nocks that my group is going to loath. The nocks blink-pulse in an irregular pattern. I'll probably use them at the IBO World shoot. They cost about $17 a piece but I'm betting they get some folks attention. I'm thinking I'll wear a mouth piece, a cup, flak jacket and a helmet.


What about a nock that pops out on impact and about a 4" glowing ribbon pops out?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> I'm setting up some nocks that my group is going to loath. The nocks blink-pulse in an irregular pattern. I'll probably use them at the IBO World shoot. They cost about $17 a piece but I'm betting they get some folks attention. I'm thinking I'll wear a mouth piece, a cup, flak jacket and a helmet.
> 
> 
> What about a nock that pops out on impact and about a 4" glowing ribbon pops out?


That would be awesome to shoot one of those off of your arrow. Thanks Kent. We older guys need an edge. Just keep them in the Center 10 please.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> That would be awesome to shoot one of those off of your arrow. Thanks Kent. We older guys need an edge. Just keep them in the Center 10 please.


Nope, these special arrows know to lean out of the ten ring.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

My thoughts are if someone im shooting with is using them, i always keep one in my quiver just for them. I usually have a few bright colored knocks and some dark ones for people who chose to shoot them. Either way you still have to shoot the target and bright fletch or not, if your off your off.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

i have half set up with black and then half with orange and white.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

It's all a part of the game.... why be worried about where the other person hit, when you have your own shot to worry about?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Seriously, can you guys:chicken01:worry about your own arrow and not others....I mean this horse has been beat to death so many times it needs a stunt double.....


----------



## gotdafever (Jul 10, 2010)

:wink:seems like an honest question, not all of us have been on here for ever due to haveing a life and jobs,so as a rather new person lets beat some of these ol'horse , by the way I shoot all black shield cut on gold wraps cuz they just look awesome. thanks ol'timers for you time and insight


----------



## 90 meter 120 (May 7, 2007)

*colors*

i have both blk and brown in my quiver and shoot what ever blends with the target best... in a sport that some times comes down to a metter of a single point you need every advantage you can get...but bright pink or solid black its the archers choice.....


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

I like them and shoot them... But what does it really matter what other people shoot. Most folks that get mad are the ones that need a marker to shoot at, from what I have seen. Just shoot what you like and move on, no need to cry over what someone else does. But thats JMHO


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I shoot all black. Those same components are available for anyone to purchase, same as I did. I almost got into it with a guy at a shoot a few years back. He was furious at me, because I was shooting black vanes and black nocks. He could not always see my arrows, and he was relying on me to mark the targets for him each time. When I shoot 3-D, I shoot my own game. I love the fellowship that accompanies this sport, but I'm not there to mark targets for the other guys. Just my thoughts.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Bert Colwell said:


> I shoot all black. Those same components are available for anyone to purchase, same as I did. I almost got into it with a guy at a shoot a few years back. He was furious at me, because I was shooting black vanes and black nocks. He could not always see my arrows, and he was relying on me to mark the targets for him each time. When I shoot 3-D, I shoot my own game. I love the fellowship that accompanies this sport, but I'm not there to mark targets for the other guys. Just my thoughts.


x2. I am the same way, if you can't find the X-ring on your own, then I say stay in your backyard and off the competition course


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

I used to keep a couple blacked out arrows. So when I got in with someone who perffered black I would help them so they wouldnt be bothered by watching my arrows either.
Their is a unwritten rule that I have herd a lot of people say." The differecne between a black arrow and a brite arrow is the the brite arrow is always just in and the black arrow is always just out!"


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i shoot a six power liens it only plays in effect on black targets people can still see the silver bushings on most arrows shoot what you want


----------



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

Guy's will find any excuse after a bad shot that they can, especially the "good" shooters. Just stay within the rules of the shoot you are in, keep YOUR head in the game, and let the competition blow up. Sometimes it only takes one or two bad shots for these so called pro's to post a sub-par score. If my arrow choice contributes to this, then it is worth it. It's all about scoring the highest in your class with legal means of course.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I say shoot your own arrow and dont worry about mine!! BLACK VANES and NOCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I shoot x-cutters (not pros) with black mini blazers & black bohning pin nocks.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I shoot all black and dont care what people think, I wish all people would shoot em cause them bright ones do pull me to them, my wife shoots all pink with a hot pink wrap and flo red nock, MAN! i hate shooting after her when she pulls one just a touch out, usually shes in the 10 but everytime its my turn after her she flings it out, lol I like the black


----------



## bowtech-ford (Jan 30, 2008)

C.Callison said:


> Their is a unwritten rule that I have herd a lot of people say." The differecne between a black arrow and a brite arrow is the the brite arrow is always just in and the black arrow is always just out!"


I agree. I used to shoot arrows with two black vanes and one dark orange with a black nock. Its funny how your scores change when you shoot blacked out arrows. And its not just at local shoots, has happend several times at ASA shoots. I used to have a hell of a time getting close calls to go my way when I shot black outs, but now with a yellow nock I dont seem to have near the trouble. 

Yeah I know, hit where you aim and you dont have that problem. :wink: But it can be frustrating in the middle of a close shoot.


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

peter rogers said:


> black nocks? no problem. its the guys that shoot lumanocks that i have issues with


I shot with a guy at An ASA in hunter class that had luminocks. He hadnt shot one before and we told him that everyone has a nock gets hit now and then and he got offended and them mad about it and us, over the 2 day shoot we mananged to bust 5 of the six. If he was in the 10 ring we aimed hard at it( but he didnt give us many shots )


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nitroboy said:


> I shoot all black and dont care what people think, I wish all people would shoot em cause them bright ones do pull me to them, my wife shoots all pink with a hot pink wrap and flo red nock, MAN! i hate shooting after her when she pulls one just a touch out, usually shes in the 10 but everytime its my turn after her she flings it out, lol I like the black


I shoot the blacked out arrows too, if you need to use my arrow for an aim point, please find another 3D course to shoot.


----------



## wrp (Jun 19, 2009)

all black is sweet but i see some of my buddys looking for them alot more and making bad shots. Levi at worlds was decked out in pink go figure im guessing the way he shot it gave his group a nice target to aim for.


----------

